# Brand new! Hyperthyroid, Nervous I need surgery



## RubyLuna21 (Apr 30, 2016)

Hello, I'm just looking for advice and support through this new diagnosis. I'm 33 yr old mother and my thyroid was found to be enlarged some years ago. Labs always normal, never a problem, just a nodule. We never biopsed it. We just monitored it. Fast forward to last summer when I saw my PCP because something was wrong with me. Crazy symptoms, I thought I needed anti-depressants or something for mood. My heart was racing, anxiety, depression, extreme fatigue, weight loss etc. Well well well... Mrs Thryoid nodule decided to come out and play. My TSH was quite suppressed. I started seeing an endo, and we did serial labs, ultrasound etc. my levels fluctuated and we watched it. Last month I went in for my recheck and my TSH is now 0.004 and my symptoms was horrible. Racing, high heart rate, palpitations, irregular rhythm, chest tightness... Feeling shaky and lightheaded etc. my endo started me on a beta blocker that day (I love it!!!! Such relief of heart symptoms) not all my symptoms but the racing rate and palpitations are sooo much better. I got a follow up Uptake scan last week which showed a hyper-functioning solitary left nodule with complete suppression and zero uptake in the right. Due to symptoms, size of nodule, and my research, I have opted for a hemi-thyroidectomy. I'm waiting for my appt with my ENT surgeon and hopefully this is out soon. I can't wait to feel better! 
I don't feel like myself and I'm worried it's cancer. I just want it out of my body. I've been reading similiar stories on here and I'm a research junkie. Any advice, stories etc are appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Welcome! Try not to get too stressed about all of this. Have you had some antibody testing? Do you have your lab results including ranges, that you might share? I am glad you have been prescribed a beta blocker and are seeing some relief from that.

I also thought I was crazy. It gets better, hang in there!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I would definitely request a full thyroid antibody panel before surgery. If you've got something autoimmune going on (like Graves or Hashi's), getting your whole thyroid out might be your best bet. Those of us with autoimmune can have a lot of trouble stabilizing after surgery if part of our thyroids are left.


----------



## RubyLuna21 (Apr 30, 2016)

I don't have all my labs in front of me. But last check was 
TSH 0.04
Free t4 0.90 (range 0.89-1.76)
My t3 wasn't tested last time but it's always normal/low normal. I was concerned about why my t3 was normal/low normal and why my t4 is just at the cut off of low. He didn't want to check my pituitary because we had to nuclear medicine scan showing a hyper functioning solitary nodule.

But I know he tested me for Graves and it was negative. I will ask for further hashi panel. I believe he seems to think its a pretty straight forward toxic nodule . But I have an autoimmune disease as it is (rheumatoid arthritis) And I know there can be a link with several autoimmune illnesses. I thought hashis normally presented hypothyroid? 
The more I read, the more I see that people do better with the whole thyroid being removed. I can't live this way anymore. It's taking a big toll on me I feel horrible. I work full time, have three kids and am (was) super active and athletic. I feel like I can't tolerate anything anymore. I'm happy to know what's going on and getting a plan in place but nervous about the road ahead. 
Thank you for helping !!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree on a complete thyroidectomy. I had two partials, 20 years apart. One surgery would have been ideal. Another suggestion is to get copies of all of your lab results and keep track of how you feel at each time. It my be overwhelming at first but it gets to be pretty straight forward.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I also agree that a total would help you post surgery to stabilize easier.



> The more I read, the more I see that people do better with the whole thyroid being removed. I can't live this way anymore. It's taking a big toll on me I feel horrible. I work full time, have three kids and am (was) super active and athletic. I feel like I can't tolerate anything anymore. I'm happy to know what's going on and getting a plan in place but nervous about the road ahead.


We have all been where you are today. It will get better. Ask for a total if that is what you want - I am sure your surgeon would agree.

FT-4 and FT-3 are critical post TT to dial in your dose.


----------

